# How long do pigeons nest for if past normal incubation time?



## InquisitiveWombat (Aug 11, 2016)

So pigeons starting nesting on our balcony...


Eggs laid ~19th July 2016
Been over the normal ~19 days incubation time
I have not checked with light if they are fertilized, worried about disrupting them
If eggs are not fertilized, how long until the pigeons realize this and move on?

We are eventually wanting our balcony back - but it's winter here so not too fussed to leave them there for now - but curious about how long this process will take.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

If infertile and don't hatch, they will abandon the eggs in a few more days, can incubate upto 21-22 days usually but they will lay again as soon as they abandon, could be within a couple of days. So if you need your balcony back, you will see when the eggs are abandoned and toss them and discard the nest and block the way just in case they are still interested in your balcony. When you do it all, they will move on else could lay again there.


----------



## InquisitiveWombat (Aug 11, 2016)

kiddy said:


> If infertile and don't hatch, they will abandon the eggs in a few more days, can incubate upto 21-22 days usually but they will lay again as soon as they abandon, could be within a couple of days. So if you need your balcony back, you will see when the eggs are abandoned and toss them and discard the nest and block the way just in case they are still interested in your balcony. When you do it all, they will move on else could lay again there.


Thank you for the helpful reply  I shall wait then for them to leave the nest before clearing out balcony.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

InquisitiveWombat said:


> Thank you for the helpful reply  I shall wait then for them to leave the nest before clearing out balcony.


My pleasure 
They may not leave the balcony but when you see the eggs are abandoned and they are out for feed etc, you can do the required things to make them move to somewhere else.


----------



## InquisitiveWombat (Aug 11, 2016)

kiddy said:


> My pleasure
> They may not leave the balcony but when you see the eggs are abandoned and they are out for feed etc, you can do the required things to make them move to somewhere else.


Actually turns out there are two babies! I didn't notice before, I set up a cam outside so I could monitor without disturbing them - but I went to take a peek and there is a baby under the mother I'm assuming. Super exciting ^^ Must have hatched recently - I noticed the other pigeon not on duty being more aggressive than usual, must have been why


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

There goes your balcony! LOL. It will be fun though, watching them grow up. Hope you won't need the balcony for a while, as they should leave the nest in about 5 or 6 weeks. The cam with be interesting to watch them.


----------



## InquisitiveWombat (Aug 11, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> There goes your balcony! LOL. It will be fun though, watching them grow up. Hope you won't need the balcony for a while, as they should leave the nest in about 5 or 6 weeks. The cam with be interesting to watch them.


Wow 5 - 6 weeks! Well winter ends in August but should be fine - just gotta hope we aren't due for inspection... Might move the gas bottle or BBQ in front of them to hide them if so.

I managed to snag a pic while the nesting pigeon was taking a breather:

https://postimg.org/image/smjff2s9x/

Quite glad the eggs got fertilized - I did occasionally notice them mating and it didn't seem like the male was very experienced. Will be fun to watch them grow  I have created some time lapses of them - now gotta check footage is I got the moment they hatched - but the camera is a bit far so it does quite capture the contents of the nest.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Yeah a pretty wonderful experience, you are gonna love i am sure.
So we too when we have some pics posted here. Lol
Enjoy being grand parents


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Wow, very cute pic. Thanks to share


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Beautiful little darlings and so glad you have them to view on your balcony - so much more interesting than pot plants, lol. Enjoy.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Very cute. You notice the larger of the two has the best filled crop.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Yeah, I noticed that crop was full on the bigger baby, but not the smaller one. You might keep an eye out that the smaller one is getting a crop full too, please keep us updated. *


----------



## InquisitiveWombat (Aug 11, 2016)

Yes they are more interesting than pot plants - I haven't actually watered mine in a few days because I was worried about spooking the nesting pigeon - but they seem to be a bit more protective now that they have young. Before they would just leave the nest if I would even put my hand out to fix up the web cam.

Yeah I noticed one was bigger too. I'm not sure what I can do though to ensure both are getting fed - I've never had birds before and they are feral pigeons.

Friend and I have named them Rio and Penny, with the chicks being Koala (bigger one) and Kiwi (smaller).

Noticed a magpie on the ledge today - apparently they have been known to attack baby pigeons so I shoo'd it off - but concerned the pigeon guarding the balcony wasn't doing anything. It scares off smaller birds and other bids but magpies and cuckatoos it is too afraid of.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Just keep your eye on the little ones. If the small one is not active and able to compete for food (and crop is not full like the other one in the pic) it may need to be hand raised, but that is just a concern right now. 

If predators threaten them, that would be another reason to intervene.
Thank you for watching over them.*


----------



## InquisitiveWombat (Aug 11, 2016)

I was able to have a look this morning when they changed duties and it looks like the smaller one is catching up in size, it's only slightly smaller than the other one. Wasn't able to take a photo as I didn't have camera nearby but will see if I can sometime this weekend.

Haven't seen any other magpies recently - there's only 1 or 2 max I've seen around this area so hopefully will be okay.

By the way, it's really nice to share this with others  Glad this forum exists. I never really was that interested in pigeons, but it's been fun watching and learning about the whole breeding cycle.


----------



## InquisitiveWombat (Aug 11, 2016)

Here's an update on the chicks - they have grown a bit. The smaller one seems to be catching up on size. I have been leaving out budgie food - so the parents get to eat well for them to grow.










I read in this forum that the pigeons lay another set of eggs before the chicks leave the nest. Obviously want the balcony back and not go through another month of raising chicks, as cute as they are 

What is the best course of action when they lay the second set of eggs?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Exchanging them for fake eggs which you buy at pigeon supplies online. You probably don't have time for that now. May you will get lucky and they will nest elsewhere.


----------



## InquisitiveWombat (Aug 11, 2016)

I read about the fake eggs - I guess we'll wait and see. If I order it may take time to arrive too as they all seem to come from China. None of the local pet stores seem to have fake eggs on their websites.

Edit: If I remove any new eggs they lay - will they still care for the other chicks until they need to leave? Don't like the idea of removing the eggs but D: Had I know about the other clutch I would have tried to be more prepared.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you remove eggs, they will lay more within so many days to replace them. Not good for the hen to keep laying as she will deplete herself of calcium. Maybe you can find some that look okay and are of a decent weight in a craft store.


----------



## InquisitiveWombat (Aug 11, 2016)

Okay thanks - I will have a look for fake eggs on the weekend.


----------

